# p45



## sjohnson111 (Jun 1, 2007)

i'm in the market for a concealable 45; leaning toward the khar. i've spent some time shooting a pm9 and like it but want a heavier round for defense. i'd like some input if you have experience with the p45.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Kahr is OK. If you want a polymer gun, consider Glock (G36), XD, etc. I carry my Colt Defender most of the time. .45 is a good choice for self defense. :smt028


----------

